# Hutchinson Island



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone fish the surf here or near there? Water temp in February is around 65 per NOAA so I would think that the fishing would be ok. A lot better than up here for sure at that time of year.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

10 feb 09
Things are slow, just jacks and small whiting in surf, commercial fisherman "Dan" says the pompano are now off South Hutchinson Island and moving north. Observed some nice large spanish being caught off the south jetty. Sand fleas are in the surf if you find the proper sand.I think by the cell phone traffic between "commercials" they are being caught further south. 
They will follow them up the coast.
Feb 09
There are a lot of sharks migrating north at this time of year,if a cold front comes thru they will hold up for a couple weeks in one area.
The West Palm Beach Blacktip tourney is usually the 1st or 2nd week of Feb.
They close some of the beaches in the Palm Beach area because of the sharks in the surf.South Hutchinson Island is a good spot for sharks in Feb.
If you decide to fish for sharks,some cities don't allow it,if asked,say you are tarpon fishing.


----------

